# Wie installiere ich ein Java-Programm auf einem Motorola Handy



## Kaiser206 (4. Januar 2006)

Also,
ich habe mir ein "Motorola MPx220" gekauft und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich kann kein einziges Jave-Programm darauf installieren. Das Handy ist natürlich Java fähig und hat 2 javaspiele mitgeliefert die auch gehen. Wenn ich mir ein Programm für dieses Handy besorge habe ich dann 2 Files, *.jad und *.jaw. Das erste enthält Instalationsanweisungen und das zweite das Programm selbst. Über den File Explorer werden diese Dateiendungen aber nicht erkannt. Bei Nokia war das so das ich das einfach per Infrarot senden musste und das wurde sofort als instalation erkannt. Bei dem neuem Handy geht das aber nicht. Die Dateien kommen einfach an.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen wie ich auf so ein Handy ein Java Programm installieren kann?


----------



## ohrfond (4. Januar 2006)

Bei meinem Handy (Siemens S65), und bei deinem denke ich auch, muss man nur das Handy mit dem PC verbinden und auf dem PC den Filebrowser für dem Handy öffnen. Man sieht jetzt alle Dateien und Ordner auf dem Handy. Irgendwo muss ein Ordner sein, der irgendwie mit Java heißt. Dort ist bei mir ein Ordner Applications und ein Ordner Games drin. Dort einfach einen neuen Ordner erstellen (z.B. Appliactions\MeinProgramm). Dort gibst du dan die jar und jad hinein. Fertig


----------



## Kaiser206 (4. Januar 2006)

ja toll,
so ein motorola ist gar nicht so übersichtlich aufgebaut wie man denkt. da ist in den windows ordner einfach alles in einen Haufen geworfen! Also ohne Unterordner. Jaw/jad dateien lassen sich nicht ausführen weilihnen keine anwendung zugeordnet ist. um ein java spiel zu starten muss man auf games & apps gehen wo dann erstmal so ein javalogo auftaucht und dan die spiele. Jetzt sollte man rein theoretisch so diesen ordner im handy finden aber wo? Ich habe alles durchsucht und nix gefunden. Im windows ordner sind die 2 mitgelieferten java-anwendungen zu finden.


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Januar 2006)

Hast Du eine Software zu deinem Motorola dazubekommen?! Es gibt auch Handys, die Java Dateien nur per WAP empfangen und richtig verarbeiten können.


----------



## Kaiser206 (4. Januar 2006)

ja das ist ja auch das problem!
Ich habe kein Wap, dafür aber die datei. Es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein ein Javaprogramm direkt zu installieren oder? Eine exe datei geht ja auch direkt!


----------



## Kaiser206 (4. Januar 2006)

Also ich habe mir das mal genauer angeguckt.
Ich habe versucht das local per HTML zu starten und bin zu der Schlussfolgerung gekommen das man bei einem Motorola Mx220 handy durch den Browser KEIN Java Programm installieren kann. Da aber 2 java-spiele installiert sind muss es ja gehen.

Es gibt im Windowsverzeichnis eine datei durch die sich die beiden spiele starten(jeodek.exe). Die passenden jar dateien(s1_suit.jar und s2_suit.jar) liegen im selben Verzeichnis. Wenn ich einfachso was ins windowsverzeichnis lege passiert nichts. Wenn ich, was ziemlich dumm ist, die dateien auswechsle kommen Fehler.

Jedenfalls hätte ich mal so eine Frage:
Wie kann man z.B. Spiele aus dem Internet auf ein Motorola Handy installieren?
Man ladet sich die datei per WAP runter und dann?


----------

